# Oase Aquamax 16000 Eco Pumpleistung drosseln



## schenvo (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo Pumpen-Fachmänner-(frauen)

Ich habe eine Aquamax 16000 Eco von Oase, welche meinen Bachlauf in 1 Meter Höhenunterschied und 8 Meter Länge mit Teichwasser versorgt. Bevor das Wasser in den Bachlauf kommt, wird es mit einer Filteranlage, sowie der vorgeschalteten UVC durchströmt.
Jetzt habe ich zwischen UVC und Vorfilter ein Ventil gesetzt um die Fließgeschwindigkeit,  demzufolge durch Durchflussmenge,zudrosseln. 
Jetzt die Frage. Reduziert sich der Stromverbrauch dieser Pumpe bei geringerem Pumpbedarf oder wird lediglich die Leistung verpulvert.


----------



## Kaje (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Oase Aquamax 16000 Eco Pumpleistung drosseln*

Hallo,

die Leistung bzw. die Stromaufnahme der Pumpe bleibt mit dieser mech. Drosselung diesselbe, wie ohne Drosselung


----------



## sprinter616 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Oase Aquamax 16000 Eco Pumpleistung drosseln*

Hallo!!!

Durch einen Drosselhahn im Schlauch bleibt der Verbrauch gleich oder erhöht sich sogar da die Pumpe gegen einen Widerstand arbeitet!!!

Aber zum Beispiel gibts von Heissner universelle Drehzahlregler für Teichpumpen inkl Fernbedienung die ich auch betreibe um den Durchfluss zu reduzieren!!!


Mfg Tom


----------



## schenvo (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Oase Aquamax 16000 Eco Pumpleistung drosseln*

Hallo Tom und Kaje

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Tom
mit diesem Heissner Drehzahlregler kann ich meine o.g. Pumpe steuern -wie muss ich mir das technisch vorstellen?


----------



## sprinter616 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Oase Aquamax 16000 Eco Pumpleistung drosseln*

Es ist ne Bauform ähnlich einer Zeitschaltuhr für die Steckdose die zwischen geschaltet wird!!!

Und dort ist eine Ferbedienung bei!!!

Mfg Tom


----------



## schenvo (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Oase Aquamax 16000 Eco Pumpleistung drosseln*

Danke Tom

Ich werd mir das mal auf der Heisse-Seite anschauen


----------



## sprinter616 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Oase Aquamax 16000 Eco Pumpleistung drosseln*

Schau mal hier zum Beispiel!!!

Dieses Teil geht bis 300 Watt

http://cgi.ebay.de/Funksteckdose-Funk-Steckdosen-2er-Set-Dimmer-FB-NEU-/150441753999?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Dimmer&hash=item230706fd8f


----------



## Raducanu (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Oase Aquamax 16000 Eco Pumpleistung drosseln*

ohne mir das gerät anzuschauen:
denke es ist ein einfacher potentiometer (wie beim Lichtdimmer).
Bei günstigen geräten wird die Sinuskurve "beschnitten" was unter umständen zu schäden in der elektrik führen kann.
Auch funktionieren diese günstigen dimmer nur wenn kein transformator (also nicht bei 12V pumpen) genutzt wird...
Wer schon mal ein dimmer vor eine 12V Halogenlampe geschaltet hat weiß was ich meine....
Lichtschalterdimmer für 12V lampen kosten im Baumarkt >50€ aufwärts...


----------



## geha (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Oase Aquamax 16000 Eco Pumpleistung drosseln*

Hallo Volkmar

doch man kann die Aquamax drosseln und GLEICHZEITIG auch den Stromverbrauch reduzieren - ich benutze für meine Aquamax 12000 den dimmbaren FM Master von Oase geht bequem über Fermbedienung. Ich weiß das Teil ist nicht billig aber die dimmbaren Steckdosen etc fumtkionieren nicht...

Gruß Georg


----------



## schenvo (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Oase Aquamax 16000 Eco Pumpleistung drosseln*

Hallo Georg

Danke für den Tipp - das ist es


----------



## Digicat (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Oase Aquamax 16000 Eco Pumpleistung drosseln*

Servus Volkmar

Ich hatte Dieses Teil zur Drosselung der Pumpe, hat super funktioniert und die Garten/Teichbeleuchtung habe ich auch geschaltet .... und wenn Arbeiten im Garten mit elektrischen Geräten nötig war konnte ich diese auch dort anstecken ....

Dieses Teil kann ich nur empfehlen ..... ist sein Geld wert


----------



## Maggi (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Oase Aquamax 16000 Eco Pumpleistung drosseln*



geha schrieb:


> Hallo Volkmar
> 
> doch man kann die Aquamax drosseln und GLEICHZEITIG auch den Stromverbrauch reduzieren - ich benutze für meine Aquamax 12000 den dimmbaren FM Master von Oase geht bequem über Fermbedienung. Ich weiß das Teil ist nicht billig aber die dimmbaren Steckdosen etc fumtkionieren nicht...
> 
> Gruß Georg



Hallo Georg,
da hätte ich mal eine Frage. 

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Pumpe für eine "Quelle" mit ganz kurzem Bach.
Ich war bei einem Oase-Fachhändler, der in meinem Beisein mit Oase telefoniert hat.
Lt. Oase sind die Aquamax Eco erst ab der 12000 regelbar (ist für mich viel zu viel) aber man kann sie angeblich auch bis 3000 runterregeln. Bei meiner Nachfrage nach dem Stromverbrauch kam von Oase die Antwort:  *Der Verbrauch ändert sich nicht!!!*. Hast Du den Verbrauch einmal mit einem entsprechenden Messgerät gemessen?

viele Grüsse
Günter

PS: Hat vielleicht jemand eine Empfehlung für eine Pumpe, die regelbar ist und so ca. 60- ??l/min fördert???


----------



## KarinSofia (25. Apr. 2015)

Digicat schrieb:


> *AW: Oase Aquamax 16000 Eco Pumpleistung drosseln*
> 
> Servus Volkmar
> 
> ...


Hallo Digicat, da der Beitrag schon etwas älter ist, kann ich den Link leider nicht mehr aufrufen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du mir schreiben könntest um welches Gerät sich handelt
Danke im Voraus
Grüsse Karin


----------



## Micha61 (26. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Karin,

Digi meinte sicher diesen FM Master 3
http://www.oase-livingwater.com/de_...d4cdcb0e2f74872f75f6516ed24041c&zsetpnr=36311

LG Micha


----------



## KarinSofia (26. Apr. 2015)

Dankeschön Micha
LG Karin


----------



## samorai (26. Apr. 2015)

Vorsicht, die Aquamax Eco Classic ist nicht elektronisch regelbar!
Nur die Aquamax Eco Premium!

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2015)

Micha61 schrieb:


> Hallo Karin,
> 
> Digi meinte sicher diesen FM Master 3
> http://www.oase-livingwater.com/de_...d4cdcb0e2f74872f75f6516ed24041c&zsetpnr=36311
> ...


 
Genau so ist es.

Wird auch an meinem neuen großen Teich Verwendung finden.
Zur Garten/Teich-Beleuchtung, Bewässerungspumpe, usw..

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

